# Best Kibiminx/Kilominx on the Market???



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

What's the best Kibiminx/Kilominx??? Why?


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

If you voted, could you please explain why?!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 3, 2020)

I only have a Shengshou. It's not amazing, but it is a good kilominx.


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

how does it corner cut??


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> how does it corner cut??


Not great


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

Meilong puzzles are generally very good, but I never tried the kilominx.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 3, 2020)

There's only one good one - the Shengshou. And that one isn't that great. The Meilong one is awful.


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

really, i've heard great things about the meilong,!!

why is It bad??


----------



## ProStar (Apr 3, 2020)

None of them are great, but if you're getting one you HAVE to get the Shengshou, even if you don't normally get stickered puzzles


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 3, 2020)

None. Just none.


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> None of them are great, but if you're getting one you HAVE to get the Shengshou, even if you don't normally get stickered puzzles


k, thanks


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 3, 2020)

@Sion make us a good kilominx please.


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

why him?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 3, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> why him?


He designs puzzles.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 3, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> really, i've heard great things about the meilong,!!
> 
> why is It bad??


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 3, 2020)

i saw it thanks!!!
nice YouTube Channel BTW


----------



## Tabe (Apr 3, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> i saw it thanks!!!
> nice YouTube Channel BTW


Thanks!


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 4, 2020)

so in conclusion, the shengshou is faster than the meilong?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> so in conclusion, the shengshou is faster than the meilong?



In conclusion, the shengshou is bad and the meilong is trash


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 4, 2020)

k lol, ill prolly get the shengshou then


----------



## Ayce (Apr 12, 2020)

I like the shengshou kilominx because it is not that expensive compared to what I've seen for kilos. It might need a few drops of lube to get it going but after that, it is a very trustworthy (cube?)

bump @ProStar


----------



## Ayce (Apr 12, 2020)

Although I never used the meilong so my opinion may be biased


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 25, 2022)

I have heard that the qiyi kilominx is the best


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 25, 2022)

I have both Shengshou and Meilong Kilominx. I prefer the meilong as it catches less.


----------

